# Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August


*Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich​*
Es ist immer wieder interessant, Pressemeldungen zum gleichen Thema - oder wie hier: zur sogar gleichen Veranstaltung -  gegenüber zu stellen.

Meldung 1 ist von der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan

Meldung 2 von der einladenden Europaabgeordneten Rodust von der SPD.

Während Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wieder fabuliert, wie wichtig sie sei und was sie da alles erzählt habe, kommt bei der Meldung von Frau Rodust der DAFV oder Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht mal vor, nur die Berufsfischerei und deren Sorgen.

Und auch die Staatssekretärin des Umweltministeriums Schleswig Holstein mit der klaren Aussage:


> Aber wir müssen überlegen, wie man die Lasten auf alle Schultern gleichmäßig verteilt *und eine gewisse Umverteilung von der Freizeitfischerei zur Erwerbsfischerei ist notwendig.*



Man sieht also den klaren "Erfolg" von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, wenn der DAFV nicht nur nicht von der einladenden Frau Rodust in deren Meldung erwähnt wird, sondern statt dessen noch klar auf gewünschte kommende Einschränkungen der Angler seitens des Umweltministeriums explizit hingewiesen wird..


*1 DAFV
*http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-vom-05-07-2016
*GEMEINSAM DEN AUFBAU DER BEDROHTEN DORSCHBESTÄNDE IN DER OSTSEE VORANBRINGEN - DAFV-PRÄSIDENTIN BEIM RUNDEN TISCH „ZUKUNFT DER OSTSEEFISCHEREI“ IN LÜBECK*
Die Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes, Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan hat sich erneut für wirksame Maßnahmen zum Wiederaufbau  der Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee ausgesprochen. Anlass war der gestrige Runde Tisch „Zukunft der Ostseefischerei“, zu dem die Schleswig-Holsteinische Europaabgeordnete Ulrike Rodust (SPD) eingeladen hatte.

„Wer den Wiederaufbau des Dorschbestandes unterstützen will, muss insbesondere das Laichen der Fische unter Schutz stellen,“ so Happach-Kasan. „Das Thünen-Institut in Rostock weiß, wann und wo der Dorsch laicht. In diesen Zeiten und Zonen muss die Kinderstube des Dorsches geschützt sein. Die im DAFV organisierten Angler sind bereit,  im Rahmen einer freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung dies zu gewährleisten. Ebenso ist eine vorübergehende Anhebung des Dorsch-Mindestmaßes für Angelfischer von 38 auf 40 Zentimeter denkbar, bis sich die Dorschbestände wieder erholt haben. Dies ist ein deutliches Zeichen der Solidarität mit den Berufsfischern, für die ein Mindestentnahmemaß von 35 cm gilt,“ so Happach-Kasan weiter.

Entschieden sprach sich die DAFV-Präsidentin gegen eine eigene Dorschquote für die Angelfischerei oder Tagesfangbegrenzungen aus. Solche Maßnahmen seien schlecht kontrollierbar und daher wenig praktikabel. Es ist ein Anliegen des DAFV, dass die gegenwärtige sehr kritische Situation des Dorschbestandes nicht zu einem Konflikt zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern führe. Die Angler seien zu gemeinsamen Lösungen bereit.

Hintergrund der Veranstaltung, an der auch der Mecklenburgische Umweltminister Dr. Till Backhaus und der innerhalb der EU-Kommission für die Ostsee zuständige Direktor Bernhard Friess teilnahmen, waren die vom Internationalen Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) veröffentlichten Empfehlungen zu den Fangmengen des Jahres 2017. Dieser hatte aufgrund der kritischen Nachwuchsentwicklung vorgeschlagen, die Fangmenge beim westlichen Dorsch im kommenden Jahr um mehr als 85 Prozent gegenüber dem Jahr 2016 zu kürzen. Durch diese Empfehlung sehen sich insbesondere viele Berufsfischer und Kutterbetreiber in ihrer Existenz gefährdet.  

Lübeck/ Berlin / Offenbach, 5.7.2016
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2 Rodust*
http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2016/erfolgreicher-runder-tisch-zur-zukunft-der-ostseefischerei/
*Erfolgreicher Runder Tisch zur Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*
Die jüngsten Zahlen des Internationalen Rats für Meeresforschung (ICES) zur kritischen Bestandsentwicklung des westlichen Dorschs und die daraus resultierende Empfehlung, die Fangquote um mehr als 85 Prozent zu reduzieren, stellt die Fischereibetriebe an der Ostsee vor teils existentielle Probleme. Um Politik, Fischerei und Forschung aus den betroffenen Bundesländern und aus dem Bund frühzeitig auch mit der europäischen Ebene kurzzuschließen, hat die schleswig-holsteinische Europaabgeordnete Ulrike Rodust am Montag (4. Juli 2016) zu einem „Runden Tisch für die Zukunft der Ostseefischerei“ nach Lübeck eingeladen. Rodust freute sich über die konstruktive Diskussion: „Mir war wichtig, alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch zu bekommen. In dieser für viele Fischereibetriebe äußerst kritischen Situation müssen wir miteinander reden statt übereinander. Nur so lassen sich tragfähige Modelle entwickeln, wie die Ostseefischerei diese Krise durchstehen kann.“ Die zwanzig Teilnehmer des runden Tisches präsentierten erste Lösungsansätze und sprachen über Möglichkeiten zur Unterstützung aus dem Europäischen Meeres- und Fischereifonds. „Das war ein erfolgreicher Auftakt, jetzt müssen wir weiter im Gespräch bleiben. Deshalb haben wir bis zum September zwei weitere Treffen vereinbart. Vor dem Problem der schlechten Bestandsentwicklung des Dorsches die Augen zu verschließen und wie bisher weiterzumachen, ist keine Option. Der gerade verabschiedete Ostsee-Managementplan bietet Möglichkeiten zur vorübergehenden finanziellen Unterstützung durch EU-Gelder. Es ist deshalb beispielsweise zu prüfen, ob es so älteren Fischern ermöglicht werden kann, früher in den Ruhestand zu gehen. Gerade weil ich daran glaube, dass die Fischerei in Schleswig-Holstein eine Zukunft hat, ist es mir wichtig, dafür zu sorgen, dass besonders die jüngeren Fischer eine Perspektive behalten“, so Rodust.

Dr. Silke Schneider, Staatssekretärin, Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume Schleswig-Holstein sagte: „Es ist besorgniserregend, dass die Dorschbestände so zurückgegangen sind und es ist wichtig, dass sie sich nachhaltig erholen können. Das stellt aber die Fischerei auch vor große Probleme. Zwar haben sich die anderen Bestände und insbesondere die Plattfische gut entwickelt und können einen kleinen Ausgleich bilden. Aber wir müssen überlegen, wie man die Lasten auf alle Schultern gleichmäßig verteilt und *eine gewisse Umverteilung von der Freizeitfischerei zur Erwerbsfischerei ist notwendig.* Sobald der Vorschlag der Kommission vorliegt, wird das MELUR die Betroffenen, Haupt- und Nebenerwerbsfischer noch zu weiteren Gesprächen einladen um zu beraten, wie sich die Auswirkungen abfedern lassen.“

Dr. Till Backhaus, Minister für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern erläuterte: „Wir alle sind uns darüber einig, dass eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der Fischbestände insbesondere mit Blick auf den Schutz der Artenvielfalt und den Erhalt gesunder Gewässer unabdingbar ist. Wir müssen aber auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass die vom Internationalen Rat für Meeresforschung empfohlenen Fangquoten in sozioökonomisch verträglichen Schritten umgesetzt werden. Die Kutter- und Küstenfischer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern erzielen bis zu 70 % ihrer Erlöse aus der Dorsch- und Heringsfischerei. Eine Reduzierung der Fangquote beim Dorsch vor der Küste von M-V um 88 % würde allein im Fangjahr 2016/17 Verluste in Höhe von 900.000€ nach sich ziehen. Statt der bislang erlaubten 821 Tonnen, dürften dann nur noch 98 Tonnen Dorsch gefangen werden, was einem Fangverbot gleichkommt. Hier stehen Existenzen eines gesamten Berufsstandes auf dem Spiel! Das Land M-V hat das Bundesumweltministerium deshalb bereits im Februar dazu aufgefordert, wissensbasierte Nachweise über die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen der Fischerei zu erbringen, auf deren Basis wir zu einvernehmlichen Lösungen, wie zeitlich oder örtlich differenzierten Fangeinschränkungen kommen können.“
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich*

*Wobei ausdrücklich hier Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch einmal zu loben wäre,* die diesmal nicht wie bei den FFH-Gebieten am Samstag (02.07.) den Anglern in den Rücken gefallen ist, *sondern tatsächlich pro Angler argumentiert hat -* *und das nicht mal schlecht!!!*

Wer aber Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht grundsätzlich beherrscht und in nun über 3 Jahren DAFV nie konsequente Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit trotz über 6 Millionen Anglergelder gemacht hat, der geht dann eben auch unter in der allgemeinen und öffentlichen Meinung, wie es hier durch die Meldung von Frau Rodust ja klar bewiesen wurde!

Wie gesagt: 
Frau Rodust hat Angler oder den DAFV oder Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht mal erwähnt, nur Berufsfischer....

Es bleibt eben leider daher trotzdem dabei beim DAFV und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
zu wenig, zu spät, zu wenig konsequent und durchdacht - nicht fähig zur Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit....


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wobei ausdrücklich hier Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch einmal zu loben wäre,* die diesmal nicht wie bei den FFH-Gebieten am Samstag (02.7,) den Anglern in den Rücken gefallen ist, *sondern tatsächlich pro Angler argumentiert hat -* *und das nicht mal schlecht!!!*
> 
> Wer aber Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht beherrscht und in nun über 3 Jahren DAFV nie konsequente Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit trotz über 6 Millionen Anglergelder gemacht hat, der geht dann eben auch unter in der allgemeinen und öffentlichen Meinung!
> 
> ...




Hi Thomas,

Und wie geht es zusammen dass das Mindestmaß für Dorsch auf 35 cm ab Jun2016 reduziert wurde ? Das gilt doch auch für die normalen Angler, oder ? 
Hier stimmt doch etwas in der allgemeinen Informationspolitik nicht ? #q
Na ja, bei mir 48 cm bis max. 70 cm. Der Rest schwimmt wieder #h

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich*

Ne, Angler und Berufsfischer ist/kann unterschiedlich sein, bei Berufsfischern kommt auch noch Rückwurfverbot dazu, obs aktuell unterschiedlich ist, muss ich auch erst gucken.
Dorschmanagament für Fischer macht ja federführend EU, Schonmaße/Zeiten für Angler das jeweilige Bundesland (S-H, MeckPomm)..

Das soll hier ja auch mit ausgehebelt werden und Fischerei und Angler zusammen geschmissen, und dann (laut Ministerium) Anglerquote weniger werden, damit Berufsfischer mehr fangen können....

Obwohl mit Anglern deutlich mehr Umsatz erzielt wird und viel mehr Arbeitsplätze von Anglern abhängen.

*Schlimmer ist:*
Wer nur die Pressemeldung vom DAFV/Präsidentin liest, der könnte tatsächlich denken, Frau Dr. und der DAFV wäre wahrgenommen worden oder hätte etwa tatsächlich was erreicht und man könne sich nun zurück lehnen

Gut, dass es weitere Pressemeldungen und unabhängige Infoquellen wie das Anglerboard gibt und somit alle Angler wissen (können), dass überhaupt nichts erreicht wurde, der DAFV augenscheinlich nicht wahrgenommen wird von der Politik (zumindest kommen sie nicht in der Pressemeldung von Frau Rodust vor) und der Kampf gerade erst anfängt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wobei ausdrücklich hier Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch einmal zu loben wäre,* die diesmal nicht wie bei den FFH-Gebieten am Samstag (02.07.) den Anglern in den Rücken gefallen ist, *sondern tatsächlich pro Angler argumentiert hat -* *und das nicht mal schlecht!!!*



Das sehe ich anders! Ich bin (ja wieder) organisiert und habe ihr nicht die Zustimmung für eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung gegeben! Ich habe noch nie auf Laichdorsche gefischt und habe das auch nicht vor, jedoch kann sie doch nicht irgendwelche Regularien im Namen der organisierten Angler aufstellen! Das aber nur mal so am Rande...

Das Thünen- Institut hier als Referenz und zuverlässige Quelle zu nennen - die ja Zahlen nach eigenen Angaben eher schätzen und uns Anglern in den Rücken gefallen sind mit ihren Schätzungen - ist doch blanker Hohn. Wie will sie da zukünftig gegen das Thünen- Institut argumentieren - sollten da wieder irgendwelche sinnlosen anglerfeindlichen Vorschläge kommen - wenn sie die Leute jetzt als positiv darstellt? 

Sie sprach sich auch nur gegen eine Dorschquote für Angler aus, weil die nicht kontrollierbar wäre- heißt das ein komplettes Dorschangelverbot für Angler ist besser? Das wäre als Ministerium jetzt meine Alternative... Wenn es an der Kontrolle scheitert, dann halt gar nicht mehr. 

Ich glaube die vom Thünen- Institut genannten Fänge und Zahlen der Angler in Abrede zu stellen (wo bleibt der Beweis?) - wäre der bessere Weg gewesen. Schätzungen sind rechtlich nicht haltbar. Also erst einmal im Ministerium Hausaufgaben machen, belegbare Zahlen vorlegen und dann weiter diskutieren. Bei den Berufsfischern liegen genaue Zahlen vor- also kann man da rangehen. Aber die geschätzten Zahlen der Angler auf die Berufsfischer umzuverteilen, ist doch Wahnsinn! Die Berufsfischer fangen die Mengen auf sicher. Sollten die vom Thünen- Institut also uns Angler ein "paar" Tonnen zu hoch eingeschätzt haben, wäre der Bestand noch stärker gefährdet- weil die Berufsfischer die (geschätzte) Quote der Freizeitfischer auf jeden Fall entnehmen werden.

Ich bleibe dabei- Frau Dr. kann es einfach nicht. Und ich wette eine Kiste Pils, dass sie auch hier einknickt und neue Regularien/ Einschränkungen für uns Angler akzeptieren wird/ würde....


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich*

Ich stecke zu wenig im Thema, um inhaltlich da was sagen zu können.

Zwei Dinge muss ich aber kommentieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *1 DAFV
> *...Die im DAFV organisierten Angler sind bereit,  im Rahmen einer freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung


- Ich spreche dieser xxxxxxxx Person jegliche Legitimation ab, für Angler zu sprechen.
- Ich spreche dieser xxxxxxxx Person ab, auch nur für organisierte Angler zu sprechen, denn ihr fehlt jede Kompetenz dazu + wir wissen alle, dass sie im völligen Alleingang agiert, nichts zuvor abstimmt.

Das sieht man auch an einem zweiten Zitat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *1 DAFV*
> Entschieden sprach sich die DAFV-Präsidentin gegen eine eigene Dorschquote für die Angelfischerei oder Tagesfangbegrenzungen aus.


*Eine glatte Lüge!*
Denn sie selbst reiste zum ersten Treffen im Thünen-Institut mit dem Angebot eines "freiwilligen Bag-Limits" der Angler.
Ohne jede Abstimmung mit den anderen Verhandlungspartnern.
Nur andere Fachleute konnten damals verhindern, dass dieser Fuck auf den Tisch kam (alles hier im Board nachlesbar).


Dass sie auch von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit keinerlei Ahnung hat, haben wir oft genug erlebt.

Ich sag nur "leider nicht veröffentlichter Leserbrief"...
Diese PR-Peinlichkeit mit quasi 2 grundverschiedenen Berichten von ein- und derselben Veranstaltung beweist es erneut.

Ich wette, dass sie die Pressemeldung v. Rodust nicht mal gelesen hatte, als sie ihre eigene verfasste.
Diese Person ist so unglaublich uxxxxxxxxx & dxxx,
dass ich mir manchmal sogar den Mohnert zurück wünsche.
Der war zwar ein echtes *********, aber die Peinlichkeit von Happach-Kasan toppt sogar das.
Jeder Xxxxxxxx könnte den Job besser machen.


----------



## Bademeister (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung Dorsch: Pressemeldungen im Vergleich*

Hallo Jungs,
meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist es zweitrangig was die Diskusion persöhnlicher Defizite des einen oder anderen angeht. Ich kenn die Tanten nich. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass die Dorsche weniger werden. Wichtig ist, dass wir den Bestand wieder in die Reihe kriegen. Dieser Kelch wird so oder so nicht an uns vorbei bei gehen. Denn die Angelei hat sich verändert. Wir sind verdammt effektiv und vernetzt. Wenn ich nur an mein hochauflösendendes echolot mit dem metergenauen Kartenplotter denke und wenn ich den Spot dann noch per Whatsapp In die dorschMeisterGruppe sende, wars das mit dem dorschloch. Da bleibt meiner Meinung nach nur Gegensteuern. Ich ganz persönlich sehe auch mich zusammen mit den Fischern in der Pflicht. Obergrenzen nicht einzuführen weil man die nicht kontrollieren kann finde ich nicht gut. Das funktioniert an anderen Gewässern bestens. Am Ende gucken wir uns ja auch gegenseitig auf die Finger. Ich bin für klare und transparente Fangobergrenzen, die sich aus dem Bestandsmanagement ergeben zusammen mit einem deftigen und einhergehenden Sanktionskatalog für die schwarzen Schafe unter uns. Mir persönlich reichen drei Dorsche am Tag. Mehr schaff ich zum Abendbrot ja gar nich und Platte geht ja auch noch.

Munter bleiben!


----------

